# Fancy being a bit sociable?



## butterfly child (Mar 14, 2006)

I've got an interview at the UWE next tuesday.. anyone fancy going out for drinks or food on the tuesday night?


----------



## on_the_fly (Mar 14, 2006)

I would but im having a heavy weekend so sleep will be at a premium next week, St Pats day, housemates b'day and a Hardcore night all in 1 weekend !

so i have to say no im afraid


----------



## butterfly child (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm underwhelmed at the positive responses.


----------



## fat hamster (Mar 14, 2006)

It'd be great to see you again, bc.


----------



## on_the_fly (Mar 16, 2006)

Now some kind moron has dented my new car (and left no details)  ill be broke for a while so def no sorry


----------



## astral (Mar 16, 2006)

What's the interview for?  Quite a few of my friends work at UWE.


----------



## butterfly child (Mar 18, 2006)

astral said:
			
		

> What's the interview for?  Quite a few of my friends work at UWE.



It's for a degree course   

Went to the open day today and it was really positive. UWE's moved up from position 3 to joint 1st place at the moment


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 19, 2006)

Tuesday nights are a nightmare for me...infact these days any evening in the week is difficult   

Hope you manage to meet up with peeps and have good evening though


----------



## butterfly child (Mar 21, 2006)

Ended up staying in.

Geri didn't want to go out, either!


----------



## fat hamster (Mar 21, 2006)

I've been ill all day, otherwise I'd have been in touch, bc.

How did the interview go?


----------



## butterfly child (Mar 23, 2006)

Hope you feel better hammy, I've got a chest infection   

Interview went okay, difficult to say much more really. I'll know in a few weeks whether they're going to offer me a place. 

Fingers crossed!


----------

